# Dnr made me sick today



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

What do you guys think about this... I get a call from a lady from work.. She tells me there is a DEER in her yard near 23 n 96... It has a broken leg and has been there for 12 hours. It is laying in the snow and cannot move much she wanted me to come kill it to take out of its misery.... She called the sherriff and he said he could not shoot it because it was too close to other houses.... I was going to go out there with my bow but was hesitant incase neighbor saw me, called cops and there goes my hunting licenses for 3 years.... I called my buddy who lives close to them to check it out.... So my buddy stopped at DNR office to see if they could help... They told him to call sherriff... he told em we did.. They said there is nothing they can do, let it lay there. They said that HE BETTER NOT shoot it or they would get in trouble for poaching...He said I understand that I want you to help... They said in a cocky manner.. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN... My buddy said to the punk DNR that this lady's kids are 5 and 7 and they are histarically crying and bothered by this suffering animal in there back yard.. They told my buddy to tell the lady to close her curtains... So my buddy called the poaching hotline to get assistance there.... after 6 transfers the lady said to call the sherrif because they will not do anything... Well back to the 1st part, sherriff would not do anything... so this deer has been laying in a yard for 24 hours now, injured bad with families in tears and DNR will do nothing... Oh yea, that punk DNR kid's last comment was.. .LEt it lay there the coyota's will have a blast with it.... And people wonder why the DNR has such a bad report in MI.... If this was OHIO I know for sure this deer would have been, killed, rescued or handle in some way.... Just makes me sick


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I cant believe that the Sheriff wont do anything.I bet if a felon had a gun pointed at them the houses wouldnt be too close for them to shoot at the felon.That is just sad for them to let an animal suffer especially for that long.No animal deserves that.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I just called my co-worker back.. The deer is still there suffering... She said the the sherriff came out with rifle but did not shoot because when he approached the animal it moved... 15 ft then fell..... He said since it moved and you are considered resedintial I cannot take a shot unless I can stand on top of it... A deer with just a 1/10th of its life is going to move 10-15ft if you walk right up on it.... It has actually been there for 30 hours... She called the poaching hotline again and told them and all they said was later today there is a snowmobile crew out they will come acces the situtuion.... The lady did say though if this things they cannot shoot it.... so she said this poor thing is laying there suffering, all the snow has melted around it so it looks like it is in its own little cave... her kids are still crying and I am sure getting a poor taste of wildlife mangement.... UNREAL


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If I was you, I would go finish it off manually.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree if it were me I would do something. We all know what the right thing to do is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm with you- Why won't the Sheriff take care of it? I've seen them finish off car-injured deer before and actually had one shoot a beaver in a foothold trap that had tangled up before going down the drowner. First one in 20 years that had done that. I couldn't possess the hide anymore (due to the bullet holes), but I'd rather have him do that than leave it on the bank. 

Houses too close? C'mon!

John


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that's pathetic. Hard choice, especially since all the attention has already been drawn. Somebody calls in, you will be blamed immediately. But I CANNOT stand to see an animal suffer, for any period of time.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Do somthing about it, holy crap this isn't that hard. get the DNR "kid" name, report to his supervisor and keep going all the way to Lansing offices, including names on the RAP linem until someone you talk to actually gives a hoot Second, call a TV station get them out there on the story. Call the mayor of your city. Call the sheriff. 

Shoot the dam thing with a small caliber gun .22 or somehting that won't scare the crap out of neighbors or bow.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

call the local news and newspaper. once the media is involved they may change their tune
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, they said you can't SHOOT the deer, but there are OTHER ways.

Get my drift?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe this. The deer has been laying there suffering for over 30 hours and all anyone has done is make phone calls. And on top of that, now people want to get the newspaper and tv involved. Just go over there and deal with it.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Perhaps if Michigan's hunters would be willing to let hunting license fees rise from the levels of previous decades there'd be more DNR personnel for this sort of work.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you get a truck in to run it over? I know that sounds sarcastic, but I'm serious. Vehicle seem to change the rules.


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

poz said:


> call the local news and newspaper. once the media is involved they may change their tune
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you beat me to it, I bet a call to fox 2 would change things, didnt the DNR just find 12 million of misplaced funds??? 250,000, deer hunters x 15 per license+ 3.75 million. 1 bullet = 2.00, gas 10.00, yea they cant do it beacause money, If it was out in the country so be it, let the crows and yotes have fun,


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Something is NOT adding up. 
I smell a .........
No profile.....Hmmmmmm

i just called the DNR rap line........Where is the deer?
No calls reported..........GRRRRR


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

spine_splitter said:


> you beat me to it, I bet a call to fox 2 would change things, didnt the DNR just find 12 million of misplaced funds??? 250,000, deer hunters x 15 per license+ 3.75 million. 1 bullet = 2.00, gas 10.00, yea they cant do it beacause money, If it was out in the country so be it, let the crows and yotes have fun,


 
And how much does it cost to have an extra officer on duty on a Sunday with a DNR vehicle available? 

Is it 12 million they found this week? It must cost a lot to maintain those black helicopters. Money should be no object when a poster wants immediate response from the DNR. Let him hear about a proposed license hike however...


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

I did not call personally and live over an hour away.. It is in the area of 96 and 23 in Brighton.... trust me if it was my property or somewhat close I would have taken care of it.... It is in a co-workers back yard, well now it is in her neighbors yard.. she called me because she knows I hunt... My buddy who lives in South Lyon was going to go over there but she said the snow mobile squad DNR was going to check it out?? Not like it is my property... easier said than done to drive an hour away onto a neighbors property kill a wounded deer that has been called on numerous times...She also asked the poaching # that she knows a guy with a cross bow can they take care of it.. the lady told her ABSOLUTLY not... of course we all know what should be done but like my buddy said when it comes down to it someone calls the cops for killing that deer he is in deep trouble... If you feel the need to play detective I am not sure what to tell you.. she told me she has called the poaching hotline twice..


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

They should team up with the punk black lake dnr that very loudly ask kids if they know how to read and if they could read the first line of the rules to them and they wonder why people don't like them.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

I just called mu co-worker again...she said the deer is gone. She said it was there as of 30 min ago she went back to window and it was not there... her husband and kids went out in their snow gear and followed the peoples trail into the little woods that the deer take and through their neighborhood and no sign of it... she also said there was no blood where it was laying... Hopefully the deer will make it. Now these people are not trackers but they did walk a ways and there are ton of other deer tracks in area so they lost the tracks

Makes me wonder how bad the deer was suffering?? again this was not a 1st hand experiance.... I just think the people working for us ( DNR) in a nutshell can do a poor poor job... NOt all of them but this was a prime example of poor services.... BTW the snow mobile crew never came out she said...... Is this thing now 400 yards away suffering, I dont know??


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

9 times outta 10 they say to let nature run its course. i dont think its right but what do i know. IMO i wish i was closer cause i would have just went over there with a bat and smacked it over the head. then called the dnr and told them it got hit and died in the backyard. if you wernt able to get close enough with the bat then its healthy enough to live in the wild. sure its not the right thing to do but in some i think its more humane.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

the houses excuse doesn't make sense to me - a few years ago I passed a doe laying in a ditch...near houses, called the sheriff and he came out and finished her off...took all of ten minutes...to hear this is just plain embarrassing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

part-timer said:


> 9 times outta 10 they say to let nature run its course.


and that is the right thing to do, *however I do think its on the local police to dispatch mortally wounded animal in a neighborhood*, I dont buy the $ issue with the DNR, but I do see the point of them not going out to every single wounded animal in the state, as hunters no one wants to see anything suffer but after all it is how nature works, and who are we to interfere.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, you can't let nature run it's course in suburban neighborhoods. Predator animals and elementary school bus stops don't really mix.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Find out what DNR office she called....PLEASE


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Same thing happend to me this year, except i called the sheriff and they came out and took care of him...wrote me a tag, and it was a done deal...took maybe 15 mins....makes me wonder


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I call TOTAL BS as well!! 

There is no way in hell that someone answered the phone at ANY DNR office or poaching # !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Do somthing about it, holy crap this isn't that hard. get the DNR "kid" name, report to his supervisor and keep going all the way to Lansing offices, including names on the RAP linem until someone you talk to actually gives a hoot Second, call a TV station get them out there on the story. Call the mayor of your city. Call the sheriff.
> .




I will agree that the comments made and lack of response should be reported to Lansing as it is not acceptable.. In the mean time slit its throat if you do not wish to shoot it..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

spine_splitter said:


> and that is the right thing to do, *however I do think its on the local police to dispatch mortally wounded animal in a neighborhood*, I dont buy the $ issue with the DNR, but I do see the point of them not going out to every single wounded animal in the state, as hunters no one wants to see anything suffer but after all it is how nature works, and who are we to interfere.


When there are children that have to sit there and look at that animal is when you as a man and a sportsman get involved.. Watching that animal suffer for 30 plus hours will probably ruin those children.. We have deer get hit a few times a year right here close to the house and I dont think i have ever called and that animal wasnt gone in 24 hours... I dont need my kids to see that stuff. Not at their age anyway..


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> I will agree that the comments made and lack of response should be reported to Lansing as it is not acceptable.. In the mean time slit its throat if you do not wish to shoot it..


 Remind me not to pi$$ you off Dan :lol: :lol:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

if it was hurt real bad you could stick it with a big knife right in the lungs and after a couple minutes it will be done. My cousin but a 6" blade in a road kill one time and it just slowly stopped breathing peacefully. The cop that issued the permit was even impressed but kind of bummed he didnt get to shoot it.


----------



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

Just an ugly situation. I would of used a knife and at least finished it off, but its a hard call to make once the law is involved. Its too bad these events have to take place. if the kids were having a hard time dealing with it then I for sure would of taken care of the animal.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

Trust me all had this been my house or even close I would have stopped the suffering... I think some of you are missing the point... This happen to a lady that has zero weapons or zero hunting connections... She called me for advice on what to do after the sherrif and DNR was zero help. I am sure if one of us lived next door to her there would be no issue.... Nobody was there to help so she called the 1st people she thought would assist in a wildlife crises... The DNR and the local sherrif.... I just spoke to her and the Sheriff did not come out.. It was the state police and they did nothing.. The DNR folks onsite in Brighton off of Silver Lake road where snobby and rude...


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a hard time beleiving all this. Everytime I have called an officer they have come out to evaluate the situation. Our local C.O. stopped to ask my brother in law and friend what they were doing on the side of the road with their bows a few years back. The replied waiting for a deer to die they had arrowed. The deer was 50 yds into the woods bedded when the C.O. finished it off for them. Hard time beleiving a sherriff wouldnt do the same. A wounded animal like that is dangerous to motorists, people, pets etc. Not sure we have all the story here. I have never had any bad experiences with the DNR C.O.'s.

Ganzer


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

petronius said:


> I can't believe this. The deer has been laying there suffering for over 30 hours and all anyone has done is make phone calls. And on top of that, now people want to get the newspaper and tv involved. Just go over there and deal with it.


\

OP should post the address so all the internet tough guys can "deal with it" themselves. Just like they're telling you to.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

roger carv said:


> Trust me all had this been my house or even close I would have stopped the suffering... I think some of you are missing the point... This happen to a lady that has zero weapons or zero hunting connections... She called me for advice on what to do after the sherrif and DNR was zero help. I am sure if one of us lived next door to her there would be no issue.... Nobody was there to help so she called the 1st people she thought would assist in a wildlife crises... The DNR and the local sherrif.... I just spoke to her and the Sheriff did not come out.. It was the state police and they did nothing.. The DNR folks onsite in Brighton off of Silver Lake road where snobby and rude...


If she lives around brighton or Howell give her my number and I will come and slit its throat right now.. 248-721-3153


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> I have a hard time beleiving all this. Everytime I have called an officer they have come out to evaluate the situation. Our local C.O. stopped to ask my brother in law and friend what they were doing on the side of the road with their bows a few years back. The replied waiting for a deer to die they had arrowed. The deer was 50 yds into the woods bedded when the C.O. finished it off for them. Hard time beleiving a sherriff wouldnt do the same. A wounded animal like that is dangerous to motorists, people, pets etc. Not sure we have all the story here. I have never had any bad experiences with the DNR C.O.'s.
> 
> Ganzer


 Well I am sure my good church going co-worker did not decide to make up a long lie??... I also think you are the 1st person never to have an issue with DNR in MI.... I have a very honorable sportmans and have met 4 or 5 rude ones for no reason, I have met 2 or 3 very nice ones as well... Not sure what to tell you I was just posting what my co-worker has been telling me... and BTW the sherrif never came out.. I mis-typed that... It was the STATE police and they where going to shoot it but said because it could move they would not shoot it as they could not get close enough... they got 20ft away was all


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

roger carv said:


> Well I am sure my good church going co-worker did not decide to make up a long lie??... I also think you are the 1st person never to have an issue with DNR in MI.... I have a very honorable sportmans and have met 4 or 5 rude ones for no reason, I have met 2 or 3 very nice ones as well... Not sure what to tell you I was just posting what my co-worker has been telling me... and BTW the sherrif never came out.. I mis-typed that... It was the STATE police and they where going to shoot it but said because it could move they would not shoot it as they could not get close enough... they got 20ft away was all


 
Well I guess it wasnt suffering for 30 hours if it got up and walked away never to be seen again then huh. Maybe the church going co-worker overreacted a bit :lol:. Deer dont fly and if someone didnt drag it away it must be doing okay.

Ganzer


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Well I guess it wasnt suffering for 30 hours if it got up and walked away never to be seen again then huh. Maybe the church going co-worker overreacted a bit :lol:. Deer dont fly and if someone didnt drag it away it must be doing okay.
> 
> Ganzer


 maybe you are right, hopefully... Maybe she did over re-act... I guess my biggest thing was that no DNR would even come out the check the thing out and if she explained it them the way I heard it sounded horrible.... If you want call the DNR in Island lake and see what they say... My buddy went there to report it and they would not even give him a time of day... Just think our DNR suck over all... Yes I know there are a few good ones out there... I have met them too


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> Well I guess it wasnt suffering for 30 hours if it got up and walked away never to be seen again then huh. Maybe the church going co-worker overreacted a bit :lol:. Deer dont fly and if someone didnt drag it away it must be doing okay.
> 
> Ganzer


I dont recall reading where the deer ever got up and left never to be seen... They got within 20 ft and got up went a little ways and layed down still in plain sight is what I read.. If you are not going to be part of a solution then no need to take jabs ganzer..


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

dsconnell said:


> I dont recall reading where the deer ever got up and left never to be seen... They got within 20 ft and got up went a little ways and layed down still in plain sight is what I read.. If you are not going to be part of a solution then no need to take jabs ganzer..


 I did type it left... she did not witness it walk away but it was gone... Her husband searched and could not fine... How bad it really was I dont know but 30 hours of not running away??? I dont know I just think the dis-service of our public service was ugly... who knows maybe the deer is OK, suffering out of site out of mind or coyote bait?? I dont know??


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Then my apologies to merganzer..


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I just dont see how these threads of bashing the DNR help anything. I think they grow legs and get out of hand quickly. I have never had DNR tell me too bad can't help. I have had them say we are very short staffed today and we will try to deal with it as soon as we can. Remember, right now the DNR officers are dealing with drunk snowmobilers, people poaching while ice fishing, ice accidents etc etc etc. And if this was Sunday they may not have had a lot of available officers to respond. Our DNR has alot on their plate year round and they have a very difficult job. One wounded deer in someones yard probably falls lower on the priority scale if they choose between that and a snowmobile crash. If everything said was 100 percent true then your coworker should document it all and pass it on to those incharge to evaluate it for public relations.

Ganzer


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> I just dont see how these threads of bashing the DNR help anything. I think they grow legs and get out of hand quickly. I have never had DNR tell me too bad can't help. I have had them say we are very short staffed today and we will try to deal with it as soon as we can. Remember, right now the DNR officers are dealing with drunk snowmobilers, people poaching while ice fishing, ice accidents etc etc etc. And if this was Sunday they may not have had a lot of available officers to respond. Our DNR has alot on their plate year round and they have a very difficult job. One wounded deer in someones yard probably falls lower on the priority scale if they choose between that and a snowmobile crash. If everything said was 100 percent true then your coworker should document it all and pass it on to those incharge to evaluate it for public relations.
> 
> Ganzer


 Much better post.. :0)... You prob hit it a bit correct that if the deer left maybe not as bad and she was paniced a bit... After just speaking to her I think it was a broken leg.. I am not sure how legs heel on a deer... I will say though the way the DNR spoke to my buddy and her was embarrising... For the Poaching lady to respond the way she did is outright embarrising... My kids are seeing this out the window " Close the curtains so they cant see it"... oh well, hopfully the deer made it... Thanks for everyones input


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

MERGANZER said:


> I just dont see how these threads of bashing the DNR help anything.
> Ganzer


I agree. Most counties have only 2 CO's. They can not be on duty all the time. All counties are supposed to have 3-4 but due to fact that the state has been run into the ground they can fund them. I think most of us would say one well placed blow to the top of the noggin with a regular hammer would solve the problem. However we have all been upclose and personal with wounded deer and if this deer can get up walk away and disappear then perhaps it should have been left alone. My dad always used road kill as an object lesson as to why we shouldn't play in the road! I turned out fine... I think.


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> When there are children that have to sit there and look at that animal is when you as a man and a sportsman get involved..QUOTE]
> 
> Well..lol, as a Man/Father/sportsman I think my kids would wonder why dad has to goto court over "poaching a Deer" because he didnt want his kids to see it "suffer" honestly this ladys husband coulda nipped his way before this thread started, obiviously he was home, so call get a license for it and like stated slit its throat, but hey the way people are these days the Neighbor might be watching and be scarred by your "savage" actions and you will be in court over that, Iam sorry but I like hunting to much to give up for 3 yrs, And by suffering It sounds as if the deer was just laying there, we dont know all the facts so.. But like already said if the DNR officer was rude then I would file a complaint.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

[ QUOTE]so call get a license for it and like stated slit its throat, [/QUOTE]

If they thing was able to get up and walk off... even after 30 hours I am think one would have his hands full slitting its throat. If the thing was truly able to get up and get out of sight then I guess the best thing was to let it go...


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

Get Out said:


> [ QUOTE]
> If they thing was able to get up and walk off... even after 30 hours I am think one would have his hands full slitting its throat. If the thing was truly able to get up and get out of sight then I guess the best thing was to let it go...


 kinda what I thought too...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

spine_splitter said:


> dsconnell said:
> 
> 
> > When there are children that have to sit there and look at that animal is when you as a man and a sportsman get involved..QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Funny, isn't it, how every time someone calls the "DNR" and doesn't get the response they fee; they deserve, ultimately the thread turns and is aimed directly at CO's. I would all but guarantee that a CO was never directly contacted about this, if it happened the way the OP says it did.

There are roughly 2,500 DNR employees (permanent and seasonal). Of this there are about 150 CO's in the field.

I walked into a party store one time in Rochester and was greeted by a woman who politely said, "what park do you work at?" I kindly explained to her that I wasn't a park ranger, and explained to her what I did.

In your (collective) minds, when someone says to you, "I talked to the DNR and.......", who do you see??

Not likely the secretary at one of the state parks.

Just food for thought before the smear campaign continues. Feel free to edit any of the previous posts as you might see fit.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

dead short said:


> Funny, isn't it, how every time someone calls the "DNR" and doesn't get the response they fee; they deserve, ultimately the thread turns and is aimed directly at CO's. I would all but guarantee that a CO was never directly contacted about this, if it happened the way the OP says it did.
> 
> There are roughly 2,500 DNR employees (permanent and seasonal). Of this there are about 150 CO's in the field.
> 
> ...


 One thing to keep in mind while you have very valid points... The sunday personal at a desk, the girl answering the phone to the operator they are representing the DNR... They are your customer service reps so to speak.. That is what the general public see/hear.. If those people are rude and not compliant it is going to shine on you... You persoanlly may be the greatest CO in the world but when the folks we talk to are not that will shine on you. The 3 folks that represented the DNR on this case where horrible...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

roger carv said:


> One thing to keep in mind while you have very valid points... The sunday personal at a desk, the girl answering the phone to the operator they are representing the DNR... They are your customer service reps so to speak.. That is what the general public see/hear.. If those people are rude and not compliant it is going to shine on you... You persoanlly may be the greatest CO in the world but when the folks we talk to are not that will shine on you. The 3 folks that represented the DNR on this case where horrible...


Unfortunate that when someone calls a park usually that it carries over to law division. Seems a little troubling that people are sometimes unable to differentiate information or actions from a possible seasonal worker to a Conservation Officer. What they should say is they called the whatever office-park, law, wildlife, fisheries office. Not use DNR so loosely. Stops the bashing before it starts. 

A seasonal employee is not my representative, neither is a secretary in any office other than law division. All I'm saying is that when someone talks with the "DNR" people need not always assume it was a CO.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

dead short said:


> Unfortunate that when someone calls a park usually that it carries over to law division. Seems a little troubling that people are sometimes unable to differentiate information or actions from a possible seasonal worker to a Conservation Officer. What they should say is they called the whatever office-park, law, wildlife, fisheries office. Not use DNR so loosely. Stops the bashing before it starts.
> 
> A seasonal employee is not my representative, neither is a secretary in any office other than law division. All I'm saying is that when someone talks with the "DNR" people need not always assume it was a CO.


 I agree... Now help clear something up for me and a lot of other folks... I see DNR personal in the field that have the badge, green outfit etc.... I also see CONSERVATION OFFICERS... Please clearfy if you dont mind... Thanks


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I called the DNR this hunting season about two does that someone crippled under a spotlight on Nov 20th in one of our leased fields. Heard the shots by the time I got over there the truck was on the run could not catch or get a plate number. Called the DNR and talked to the agent we see every year, and got the same answer basically they could not give us permisson to dispatch the animals, but if we had doe tags we could shoot and tag them. So we then called the sheriff and state police and they said if the deer were not on or near the road and going to cause an accident or disturbance on the road that they could not do anything about it. So I went to the store 17 miles south and got two doe tags and shot and tagged them. I really did not care if I had to tag them or not just did not want to see them suffer. But neither the dnr or police were going to do anything.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Conservation officers wear a uniform with a gold breast badge, a Sam Browne belt loaded with gear (about 17 total lbs) and a sidearm, bullet resistant vest, and a shoulder patch that says "Michigan Conservation Officer". The uniform could be all green or the more traditional grey shirt/green trousers. 

Michigan State Parks officers wear a Sam Browne belt with handcuffs, an Asp baton, pepper spray and wear a patch that says park officer. Usually their "A" uniform is a tan shirt.

Not sure about the Metroparks.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

roger carv said:


> I agree... Now help clear something up for me and a lot of other folks... I see DNR personal in the field that have the badge, green outfit etc.... I also see CONSERVATION OFFICERS... Please clearfy if you dont mind... Thanks


 
These are Conservation Officers.


----------



## t.g.o.d (Jan 11, 2008)

Great video. You guys pretty much go through the same training as the MSP don't you.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

There comes a point when you have to do what is right. Everyone in this situation is making excuses, the Sheriff in this case is rediculous, the DNR is way understaffed, but it seems like they could care less as well. I'm proud to call myself a hunter, and conservationist. Eventually you have to do what is right, and do it yourself.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Easier said than done. I, as another poster mentioned am not sacrificing 3 years of hunting and fishing and losing my gear because the DNR or sherriff said "do not dispatch it" and I choose to do so knowing there has already been a call in. I would continue to contact LEO's from township polics to state police and C.O's until someone cam out and di the right thing by that animal in a legal fashion. Especially when in an area where it is so visible to the public. I know of many deer dispatched by LEO's its not an uncommon practice in Michigan. Hopefully the deer will survive without infection till the warm weather arrives. I have seen and killed deer with three legs that really functioned pretty well. Please do not bash our C.O.'s they have a diffficult enough time as it is protection what we all cherish without armchair law enforcement constantly bashing their actions. 150 of them for the whole state???? Can you imagine the work load, midnight calls, weekend calls, time away from family and friends???? Cut em a break and give them a big thank you!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## duncan (Feb 23, 2005)

33 years as a LEO. I have dispatched many deer. However I have walked anyway from many of them also. Just because it had a broken leg didn't mean it could not or would not survive. How many of you can get up and walk away from a broken leg? I personally feel there is a whole lot of over reaction and personal emotion on some peoples part. Maybe the woman should have used this as a teaching experence to her children about life and death. How many of you stand in line to help suffering humans? I'm not trying to toot my own horn or look for a pat on the back, but I do! 
You may remove this post if you see fit.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

After thinking about this, I think I may have changed my mind on what should have been done. Most of us have been brought up watching movies or tv shows where a horse breaks it's leg and as to be killed. A horse is used as a work animal, for racing or recreational riding. If it breaks it's leg, it becomes useless. Have any of you shot a deer and found that it had broke it's leg in the past but it healed? Many of us have come to believe that a deer with a broken leg is in extreme pain but I don't think deer feel pain the same way we imagine. If left alone the break may heal. Now, if 2 or more legs are broke, or there is other damage, the deer will starve or die from internal damage.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

bent barrel said:


> Sounds like the local DNR officers just did not want to go out in the cold.


Please. Get real. Not bad for your 6th post.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm sure they were already out in the cold, it's winter, it's cold, and the DNR CO's are outside 99% of the time...but we still don't know if DNR law division ever heard of this incident.


 
I am not sure this an "incident" as much as an over-reaction 

The OP admits the deer walked away...... and the law enforecement that did arrive approach the animal

so what is the incident? an upset person over a hurt animal that walked away and by all accounts is living today.

I would say much ado about NOTHING


TD


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

tdduckman said:


> I am not sure this an "incident" as much as an over-reaction
> 
> The OP admits the deer walked away...... and the law enforecement that did arrive approach the animal
> 
> ...


 
Are you from Hillsdale County?? I worked there for a short time in 1987/1998.


----------

